# iPad 2 / Music Turns Unannounced (???)



## NorPlan1 (Feb 3, 2018)

The Why & How come of it But Music from my iTunes Acct. will turn on Automatically and play Unanncounced.. Unless I Unknowingly pressed a Tab , I'd like to Turn Off / Prevent the Music from Playing... Help Appreciated, Cheers Thanks


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Seems like it's on "Autoplay mode". Open your Music app and then when you see the "Up Next" list of songs, delete that.


----------

